# half lap joint



## marinedjk (Feb 16, 2014)

how to cut a half lap joint using a router


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey Dave, really pleased to see you join the community, welcome to Router Forums!


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Dave. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

This one done on the router table on sled that won't bend.
Tearout managed with edge clamped stock.
Both faces cut at 1/2 thickness with a .75D x 14° dovetail bit.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Dave,

Half laps using a router are easy to demonstrate, but harder to explain.

Two DVDs that show easy ways to do this are:

Router Joinery by Gary Rogowski

The Versatile Router by Pat Warner.

If you intend to cut a number of joints, I would recommend a jig of some sort.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Dave.


----------

